# HMB - do you use it? Charger?



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2003)

Not too long ago we had a little "debate" about the efficacy of HMB, I believe it was Charger that argued how effective it was.


Read this:

*Popular Dietary Supplement Questionable *

Recently published study finds that the nutritional supplement Beta-Hydroxy Beta-Methybutyrate (HMB) does not increase the ability to build muscle and burn fat in relation to intense exercise.

POPULAR DIETARY SUPPLEMENT QUESTIONABLE 
Study indicates little evidence that the supplement HMB benefits athletic populations

Colorado Springs, CO ???(March 24, 2003)??? The National Strength and Conditioning Association (NSCA) recently published a study in its official scientific journal, The Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research (Vol.17, No. 1, page 34-39), that finds the nutritional supplement Beta-Hydroxy Beta-Methybutyrate (HMB) does not increase the ability to build muscle and burn fat in relation to intense exercise. 

In the last few years, HMB, a byproduct of the essential amino acid leucine, has become one of the best-selling sports supplements. The proposed effects of HMB supplementation are numerous, and it has been hypothesized that HMB reduces muscle damage following exercise, thereby increasing the body???s ability to build muscle and burn fat. 

A team of researchers from Oklahoma State University, Armstrong Atlantic State University, and Mississippi State University investigated the effects of the popular supplement, in relation to intense exercise, on 35 collegiate football players. During the nine-week study, certified strength and conditioning coaches carefully monitored the athletes who trained 20 hours per week. The study followed a randomized, double blind, crossover, placebo design where subjects were given either 3 grams of HMB or placebo for 4 weeks while engaging in a strenuous exercise program. A one-week rest period was observed before the subjects were given the other supplement (either the placebo or HMB) for an additional 4 weeks while vigorous training continued. 

The athletes were tested for muscular strength before and after supplementation using the bench press, squat, and power clean. Body composition, including body fat and body weight, was also measured. 

Results indicated no significant change in muscular strength, total body weight, or percent body fat. Although no considerable effects were noted, the researchers suggest caution in generalizing the study???s results. Prior research suggests that HMB may be most effective when starting an exercise program or increasing the workload of a training program. Additional research is needed before HMB can be recommended as an ergogenic supplement to reduce muscle protein damage during training periods when volume and intensity are increased. 

Throughout its 25-year history, the National Strength and Conditioning Association has sought to educate its members and increase respect for the strength and conditioning profession. The NSCA fulfills this goal by providing a wide variety of resources such as: exceptional professional journals; cutting edge conferences; scholarship and grant opportunities; educational text and videos; and career services to its 26,000 members. Visit the NSCA web site www.nsca-lift.org for more information.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2003)

here is the thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16045&highlight=HMB


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2003)

Another instance where it looked very promising on paper, but until real life tests are run you don't know. For some unknown reason it did not work like they thought.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 4, 2003)

I have never used HMB alone, but Beverly Muscle Synergy which is creatine/arginine/glutamine/HMB is one hell of a product.


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2003)

HMB, similar to former "hot" supplement PYRUVATE, does nothing unless taken in very high dosages...too expensive and inefficient.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2003)

how do you know that it even works in high dosages?


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> how do you know that it even works in high dosages?



I know of certain very highly sought after "trainers/nutritionists" that work with elite athletes that can afford to use any amount of supplements, and they DID use both HMB and PYRUVATE in very high dosages and observed measurable results. They admitted, however, that the results were not worth the money for the "general" public.


----------

